# Any else having trouble with the seio-naga?



## MMAfighter (Dec 30, 2005)

I think i spelt it wrong but the problem is, when i pivet my foot i lose balance and i feel like I'm gonna collapse, I've just started judo so I'm not surprised but did anyone else find this throw to be difficult to do?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 30, 2005)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> I think i spelt it wrong but the problem is, when i pivet my foot i lose balance and i feel like I'm gonna collapse, I've just started judo so I'm not surprised but did anyone else find this throw to be difficult to do?


 
I had the same problem when I first learned this throw.  Sometimes this happens because one hasn't kazushi'd their uke enough and they haven't gotten low enough.  If the uke isn't off balance and one tries to just pick them up with the shoulder throw, that is a heck of a feat of strength.  And if one isn't low enough, the fulcrum on the uke isn't low enough for them to fall over.  I always visualize a 12 foot board falling over a 4 foot sawhorse...the lower the fulcrum, the easier it is to toss someone.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 30, 2005)

Lower your center of balance below theirs. 
Pull them tightly to you with your hips in line with theirs.
Point your feet where you want to go.
Move with them. If you don't you'll be pulling them and their weight will unbalance you.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 30, 2005)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> I think i spelt it wrong but the problem is, when i pivet my foot i lose balance and i feel like I'm gonna collapse, I've just started judo so I'm not surprised but did anyone else find this throw to be difficult to do?


 
Which Seoi nage are you doing? Ippon or Morote? And when exactly, are you losing your balance?


Frank


----------



## MMAfighter (Dec 30, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Which Seoi nage are you doing? Ippon or Morote? And when exactly, are you losing your balance?
> 
> 
> Frank


I'm thinking it's ippon. the forward shoulder throw


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2005)

At what point are you losing your balance? 

If it is as you are entering the throw, yeah, your uke is not off-balanced enough or your posture is off, remember, lower your center of gravity by bending your knees not bending at the waist.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah....what BigNick said. haha


----------

